# UAE Divorce Canada Help



## sfhh (Apr 30, 2016)

Hi. I'm looking for advice.
My Muslim (Tunisian/Canadian) husband filed for divorce in UAE where we've been residents last 9 years. I am Muslim Canadian. We want an amicable divorce. My husband says that we can divorce quickly in UAE if we settle custody of our kids and finances between us. Then we will file for divorce in Canada where custody and financial settlement will be dealt with. Is this possible? I plan to return to Canada with the kids. My husband plans to remain in UAE. I have been a stay-at-home Mum for last 8 years.
I'm not sure this is true. I don't understand Arabic and I don't want to sign anything that could screw me. Does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Why do you have to divorce both in uae and Canada? If you and the children are returning to reside in Canada I think completing any formalities there could be fairer and, maybe, safer for all


----------

